# من أين أتت صورة السيده مريم العذراء؟



## amt allh (28 مايو 2009)

اريد ان اعرف من اين اتيتوا بصورة السيده مريم العذراء؟
ولماذا كل صوره تختلف عن غيرها؟


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*

سؤالك تمت الإجابة عليه

صورة *المسيح*
صورة المسيح؟

نفس الإجابة لصور العذراء مريم

اسئلتك الباقية تم حذفها لإن قانون القسم يسمح بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع


----------



## amt allh (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*

افهم من كده انه مفيش صوره حقيقيه اصلا


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*



amt allh قال:


> افهم من كده انه مفيش صوره حقيقيه اصلا


 

لا طبعاً غير حقيقية لانه لم توجد االكامرات في حينها
سؤالك الأخر تم حذفه لانه لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة


----------



## Strident (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*

صورة المسيح جاءت من الكفن المقدس، الذي كفن فيه

صورة العذراء، جاءت أساساً من رسم للقديس لوقا الرسول، إذ كان رساماً و طبيب...
لكن طبعاً مفيش كاميرات عشان تبقى الصورة 100% صح


----------



## amt allh (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*



johnnie قال:


> صورة المسيح جاءت من الكفن المقدس، الذي كفن فيه
> 
> صورة العذراء، جاءت أساساً من رسم للقديس لوقا الرسول، إذ كان رساماً و طبيب...
> لكن طبعاً مفيش كاميرات عشان تبقى الصورة 100% صح



ممكن توضحلى يعنى ايه من كفنه


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*



amt allh قال:


> ممكن توضحلى يعنى ايه من كفنه


 
الكفن الذي يُلف به جسد الشخص الميت
الرجاء الإلتزام بمسار الموضوع


----------



## amt allh (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*



johnnie قال:


> صورة المسيح جاءت من الكفن المقدس، الذي كفن فيه
> 
> صورة العذراء، جاءت أساساً من رسم للقديس لوقا الرسول، إذ كان رساماً و طبيب...
> لكن طبعاً مفيش كاميرات عشان تبقى الصورة 100% صح



وده اعتراف منكم بعدم صحة الصور وما الذى يدفعكم الى الاحتفاظ بصور وهميه  وكمان تتباركوا بيها؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eva Maria (28 مايو 2009)

amt allh :


> وده اعتراف منكم بعدم صحة الصور وما الذى يدفعكم الى الاحتفاظ بصور وهميه وكمان تتباركوا بيها؟؟؟؟



*العقول السطحية هي أبسط من أن تستوعب المفهوم الرمزي للأمور *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 مايو 2009)

> وده اعتراف منكم بعدم صحة الصور وما الذى يدفعكم الى الاحتفاظ بصور وهميه وكمان تتباركوا بيها؟؟؟؟


فية صور رسمت اثناء ظهورات العذراء في الكتايس وغيرة

وحتي لو لم تكن حقيقية
فنان قري الكتاب المقدس ولقي فية اني العذراء كانت وديعة فرسمها علي حسب تخيلة لامة العذراء اية الي يضايق في كدة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 مايو 2009)

*اة وبعدين نسيت اقول اننا مش بنعبد صور بنسميها ايقونة عبارة عن درس ليس الا*


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

هي رموز وليست طريقة للعبادة والبركة ، يكفي أنو شخصه معنا وحي فينا ، سواء كانت الصورة حقيقية أوغير حقيقية ..ما بيهم..ما  بيهم ...علاقتي  مع صاحب الصورة ..كيف؟؟؟ هل أقدم العبادة كما يستحق بطريقة سلوكي أم لا؟؟؟ هذا السؤال يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا عليه دائماً ...​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من أين؟؟؟؟؟*



johnnie قال:


> صورة المسيح جاءت من الكفن المقدس، الذي كفن فيه
> 
> صورة العذراء، جاءت أساساً من رسم للقديس لوقا الرسول، إذ كان رساماً و طبيب...
> لكن طبعاً مفيش كاميرات عشان تبقى الصورة 100% صح




_كمان من المنديل الذى مسح  ابونا المسيح فيه دمه فانطبع وجهه به بالاضافه للكفن المقدس وهو اقوى واوضح جدا
ودا موجود فى كتاب استحاله تحريف الكتاب المقدس للقمص مرقس عزيز كاهن الكنيسه المعلقه 

اما عن صور امنا العذراء فظهوات العذراء اشهر من نار على علم فى حشود من الالف البشر
مسلمين ومسيحين
كمثال ظهور العذراء فى كنيسه العدرا مريم بالزيتون
ظهور العذراء فى دير القديسه مريم(درنكه) باسيوط
ظهور العذراء فى كنيسه بمنيا القمح
وهناك مئات الصور الموجوده ومقاطع الفيديو تثبت ذالك وبعضها على النت وانا راح احط صورة منهم
جنب اسمى 
اما عن نصيحتى لكى ياامت الله
فاقول لكى اذهبى الى كنيسه ببورسعيد فى منتصف شهر فبراير من كل سنه
كنيسه الانبا بيشوى بالمنشيه
وتجدى ما عجز الرسول عن فعله من ايقونه للقديسه مريم وهى تنزل زيت مقدس يشفى منه المسلم والمسيحى ببركه هذا الزيت المقدس
وتستطيعى ان تجدى كتاب المعجزات فى مكتبه الكتيسه وكل شخص حدثت له معجزة موجود وموثق لدى الكتاب والكنيسه للتاكد
فنحن
لا ننطق عن الهوى وما كلامنا الا اعجز من الوحى بالمفهوم الاسلامى_


----------

